# Cherry Shrimp and Algae???



## meateater311 (Sep 3, 2007)

I was wondering if these little shrimp will take care of any green algae on the glass or do they only get the plants. Im getting some soon for my ten gallon, going to be shrimp only for a change nd to stock my elong tank from time to time.


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

I have a breeder tank of Cherry Shrimps, I know for a fact that they love Brown Algae on the glass or on plants. On the plants, they won't harm the plants. They'll give it a nice clean to it and your plants would look good as new. Not so sure about about them liking Green Algae, but they sure do love Brown Algae.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I've a 10g tank full of Cherry Red and they do like green algae.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

well i might just be onto something,,cherry shrimp... i herd through a buddy that they cost a little more than there worth for the size of them.. so what are they worth ya think on average for each one..?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

They cost about $2 a piece but they breed like crazy.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

rchan11 said:


> They cost about $2 a piece but they breed like crazy.


absolutely.

I kept an algea crew in my 75g compressus tank of RCS. I bred them in the tank before I put the piranha in there. He couldn't eat enough of them to diminish their numbers much because there were so many hiding spots for them.
It's pretty important to have at least some what of an algea crew in any planted tank

You can also just wipe the glass clean when you do water changes. If it is green spot algea, you can try adding a bit of phosphate to the water and see if that cures it


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

what about ghost shrimp not the same? i dont think they even eat algae


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

cueball said:


> what about ghost shrimp not the same? i dont think they even eat algae


I've tried ghost shrimp also, but their lifespan is very short. I never had any success with them.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

No. Ghost shrimp do not eat much algea in my experience.

Very hard to breed in an aquarium too. RCS are much better for the application


----------

